# Gentoo Freezing on emerge and compile

## magemaster

hello all,

My notebook, a HP DV6110BR (SEMPRON 3400+ , GEFORCE GO 6150)

Constantly freeze on emerge --search  and during compilations, I believe that is on the fan controller, because on windows I have no problems and the cpu fan goes full speed sometimes, but on linux don't.

I search a bit, find something about dsdt, corrected mine, but the problem stills occur.

I think that is a HP bios problem. and only a bios update or development of compatable drivers for linux can fix that.

How do I do any of this temporary solutions:

1 - Make the CPU fan always full speed.

2 - Fix the cpu clock on 800Mhz, so the CPU doesn't go so hot.

I am brazilian, english its not my speciality, I hope you can understand something   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kraix

I assume you were able to use the live cd alright and compiled a few things from it? If so it isn't the cpu getting to hot, a way to check would be to boot up your live cd and try doing an emerge in it. If it doesn't freeze it isn't that it is getting to hot. I am also having this problem, though it might be something else do to unusualities in my system which I am currently fixing. I don't have that exact model though, I have the 6113us. Did you upgrade to the most recent Bios version? I would assume, it is for mine at least, it would be F-28? My problems didn't exist until I upgraded to that version.

----------

## magemaster

Exactly man, I don't have this sort of problems with the installation CD, I can compile the kernel and others stuff without problem, only from hard disk, my bios is F.27.

----------

## magemaster

Yesterday I used cpufreq-d and set my max clock to 800Mhz. 6h:30min compiling(emerge -e world) and no freeze at all. I think it's the temps no?

But still works normally with the live cd.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Well, most propably you did, but anyway: did you compile all the necessary ACPI (especially CONFIG_ACPI_FAN) stuff into your kernel? My girlfriends notebook (an HP omnibook) needs the fan module for the fan to start... If you want to modify the CPU frequency governor (provided you did compile them in), you can do this via the files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/, eg 

```
 cat ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
```

----------

## kraix

It might be temp, but I don't see any reason at all why that processor would heat up to the point where it would stop compiling. It doesn't seem like it would be a very hot processor. And about the fan in acpi, why wouldn't you need it?

----------

## DirtyHairy

There aren't many things that put more strain on the system and especially CPU than compiling software. If the fan don't work, then the risk of overheating is very high, and this most certainly causes a system to freeze and can even do physical damage to the system. On many systems, there is internal circuitry (e.g. an embedded controller) which takes care of regulating fan speed and temperature, but afaik, on some system this has to be initialized or possibly even done by the OS. As I said, my girlfriends omnibook is such a case --- no fan module really means no fan activity there, which makes it possible to boil coffee on the CPU while compiling  :Wink: 

P.S.: The module is most certainly present on the live CD and gets loaded on boot, which would explain why everything went smoothly in this environment.

----------

## kraix

Apparently you missed what I was actually saying. Their processor doesn't seem fast enough in any sense to produce that much heat, at least enough to cause a system freeze at the minimum. And why wouldn't you include the fan module even if you didn't think you needed it? It won't  hurt the system even if you had it and didn't need it.

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *Quote:*   

> Their processor doesn't seem fast enough in any sense to produce that much heat

 

Well, no need to make a battle of viewpoints out of this, but: those things run at the order of 1.5GHz or more when on full speed, and I would suppose this to be enough to cause overheating under stress without active cooling. The only x86 processors I know of that can actually don't need active cooling under stress are early low-power pentium (or lower) variants.

And as to why not include a kernel module: first of all, accident (most of the ACPI stuff is disabled by default, don't know if this applies to the fan module). I still have to meet someone who never had to recompile a kernel because he forgot to activate something. Also, it pays off to develop the habit of not including too much dead weight in the kernel, you won't need most of the stuff you can choose; in the best case, it increases kernel size, in the worst case, it causes conflicts or even instability...

----------

## kraix

Well, have you tried downgrading your kernel? I tried downgrading to a 2.6.18 kernel and my system is working great now. Unless there is some reason that you need to use a 2.6.19 or 2.6.20 kernel?

And about the overheating, you obviously haven't ever used a pentium pro. After about an hour of light use I almost burned my hand on one, with what I thought was reasonable cooling. And since the earliar kernel works, at least on my system, it probable isn't that it is overheating. And it is called modules, not compiling everything in.

----------

## eccerr0r

At one point I had an Omnibook 6000 (P3-800).  It was working perfectly fine (both Windows and Linux) for months until its fan got clogged up with dust.  The machine would not remain stable anymore under either OS when I noticed the fan had seized.

After a few minutes of CPU activity the machine would always lock up.  After getting the chassis swapped, I once again got stability (it was under 'extended' warranty so I got a free swapout.)

btw- it depends on the cpu what code will make it 'hottest'... compiling code may do it for some cpu models (though unlikely), running distributed.net or folding@home usually are worse.

----------

## magemaster

Thank you very much for all assistance.

Firstly, yes the fan on acpi is enabled, but /proc/acpi/fan is empty

No, I didn't try a older kernel...

The fan IS working, constantly in slow speed.

The notebook is damn hot. Even on windows.

Research on google and find out that this is a problem with the HP DV6000 notebooks....

----------

